# Pivot-Funktion des BenQ XL2420T



## FrozenLayer (28. März 2012)

Guten Abend,

das Thema Pivot-Funktion des BenQ wird in allen Reviews bestenfalls nur angerissen aber nicht in "Aktion" gezeigt. Mag mal jemand mit dem Monitor berichten, wie das funktioniert? (Perfekt wäre ein Video)

Mich interessiert besonders, ob nur der Fuß die Pivotstellung unterstützt oder ob sich das Display wirklich automatisch ausrichtet und vor allem, wie die Farbverfälschung in der Pivotstellung ist, ob perfekt lesbar oder oben/unten extrem ausgeprägt. Wäre nett, wenn ihr das mal fix hier niederschreiben könntet, bin mir nämlich gerade unsicher ob es der BenQ XL2420T oder der Asus VG278H wird (der ja nun doch keine Pivotfunktion hat)

Gruß~~


----------



## Ryle (29. März 2012)

Pivot bei einem TN  Panel ist ziemlich sinnfrei wenn man nicht exakt zentral davor sitzt. Wozu brauchst du die Pivot-Funktion wenn man fragen darf ? 

Pivot stellt man wie bei jedem anderen Monitor mit der Funktion ein, man fährt den Monitor ganz nach oben und dreht dann das Panel eben um 90° im Uhrzeigersinn. Aber wenn du zwingend ein Video brauchst:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snc_F_BixyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> ob sich das Display wirklich automatisch ausrichtet


Natürlich nicht. Du musst im Treiber dann die Anzeige um 90° drehen was aber eigentlich jede Grafikkarte unterstützt.


----------



## conspiracy (29. März 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> Pivot bei einem TN  Panel ist ziemlich sinnfrei wenn man nicht exakt zentral davor sitzt. Wozu brauchst du die Pivot-Funktion wenn man fragen darf ?
> 
> Pivot stellt man wie bei jedem anderen Monitor mit der Funktion ein, man fährt den Monitor ganz nach oben und dreht dann das Panel eben um 90° im Uhrzeigersinn. Aber wenn du zwingend ein Video brauchst:
> 
> ...



Also bei manchen Monitoren gibt es ne Erkennungssoftware die die Stellung des Monitors erkennt, weis nicht wie das beim BenQ ist. Ansonsten ist Pivot für die eine oder andere Sache selbst bei TN zu gebrauchen (finde ich) natürlich nicht mit IPS vergleichbar.


----------



## FrozenLayer (29. März 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Pivot bei einem TN  Panel ist ziemlich sinnfrei wenn man nicht exakt zentral davor sitzt. Wozu brauchst du die Pivot-Funktion wenn man fragen darf ?


Warum sinnfrei? Dann wären ja TN-Panels generell sinnfrei... 
Wozu braucht man eine Pivot-Funktion? Bessere Dokumentendarstellung.



superseijayin schrieb:


> Pivot stellt man wie bei jedem anderen Monitor mit der Funktion ein, man  fährt den Monitor ganz nach oben und dreht dann das Panel eben um 90°  im Uhrzeigersinn.
> 
> Natürlich nicht. Du musst im Treiber dann die Anzeige um 90° drehen was aber eigentlich jede Grafikkarte unterstützt.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFLePzUAYfc&t=1m38s
 So meinte ich das.


----------



## Ryle (29. März 2012)

> Warum sinnfrei? Dann wären ja TN-Panels generell sinnfrei...


Ein TN Panel hat nun mal sehr schlechte vertikale Blickwinkel was im Normalfall nicht so wild ist. Drehst du nun den Monitor aber in Pivot sind das quasi die horizontalen Blickwinkel. Schaust du jetzt nur minimal schräg aufs Bild kommt es schon zu Farbverfälschungen und Abdunklung. Wenn du also z.B vor hast 3 nebeneinander in Pivot zu stellen, kommt dabei in der Regel nur murks raus. Deshalb auch die Frage wieso du die Pivot Funktion bei nem Gaming 120Hz Monitor brauchst. 



> Also bei manchen Monitoren gibt es ne Erkennungssoftware die die Stellung des Monitors erkennt, weis nicht wie das beim BenQ ist.


Wenn dann ist das ein Lagesensor bzw. Mikroschalter. Monitore mit Auto Pivot kannste an einer Hand abzählen. Die Funktion wurde ziemlich schnell wieder eingestellt, da es zu ner Menge Problemen kam und das sowieso nie so wirklich funktioniert hat da der Monitor dann das Seitenverhältnis bzw. die Auflösung vermurkst hat. 

Ist ja auch völlig egal, das hat man mit 3 Klicks im Treiber erledigt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (29. März 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Ein TN Panel hat nun mal sehr schlechte vertikale Blickwinkel was im Normalfall nicht so wild ist. Drehst du nun den Monitor aber in Pivot sind das quasi die horizontalen Blickwinkel. Schaust du jetzt nur minimal schräg aufs Bild kommt es schon zu Farbverfälschungen und Abdunklung. Wenn du also z.B vor hast 3 nebeneinander in Pivot zu stellen, kommt dabei in der Regel nur murks raus. Deshalb auch die Frage wieso du die Pivot Funktion bei nem Gaming 120Hz Monitor brauchst.
> 
> 
> Wenn dann ist das ein Lagesensor bzw. Mikroschalter. Monitore mit Auto Pivot kannste an einer Hand abzählen. Die Funktion wurde ziemlich schnell wieder eingestellt, da es zu ner Menge Problemen kam und das sowieso nie so wirklich funktioniert hat da der Monitor dann das Seitenverhältnis bzw. die Auflösung vermurkst hat.
> ...


 
Na ja, ich finde die Pivotfunktion jedenfalls praktisch und mit Schalter oder Sensor hätte es mir noch besser gefallen aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Gibt ja scheinbar auch genug Programme, die das schnelle Umstellen erleichtern, auf die kann man zur Not auch zurückgreifen kann. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

